
Restoring the Salvator Mundi - got-any-grapes
https://airmail.news/issues/2019-10-12/a-450-million-snub
======
lqet
If you are interested in art restauration, I can highly recommend the
Baumgartner Fine Art Restauration channel on YouTube:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvZe6ZCbF9xgbbbdkiodPKQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvZe6ZCbF9xgbbbdkiodPKQ)

It's extremely relaxing to watch. I guess I chose to wrong profession.

If you understand German, there was also a good 45 min documentary about a
restaurator a few weeks ago on SWR:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-hbYKyyWiI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-hbYKyyWiI)

His gilding skills are superior to Baumgartners.

~~~
DarkWiiPlayer
I came here to recommend the Baumgartner channel. Seeing how this has already
been taken care of, have my upvote :)

------
Jaruzel
There's a detailed breakdown of the restoration process from _page 66_ in this
Christie's online magazine:

[https://www.christies.com/zmags?ZmagsPublishID=7baedae9](https://www.christies.com/zmags?ZmagsPublishID=7baedae9)

------
paozac
Short, but nice article. If you’re interested in restoration you might enjoy
Baumgartner’s YouTube channel

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvZe6ZCbF9xgbbbdkiodPKQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvZe6ZCbF9xgbbbdkiodPKQ)

~~~
ggambetta
I wholeheartedly second this recommendation. I love that channel, and I don't
even understand why. The videos are incredibly soothing and pleasing. They
speak to the craftsman in me.

Apparently Baumgartner and his techniques are under some criticism from other
restorers, but all I could find was a somewhat angry Reddit thread.

------
ohduran
Wasn't this the painting that Michael Lewis suspected that it isn't by
Leonardo?

Edit: It is, indeed: [https://news.artnet.com/art-world/michael-lewis-
salvator-mun...](https://news.artnet.com/art-world/michael-lewis-salvator-
mundi-1530448)

------
jazzkingrt
Her adulating tone frankly undercuts her claims, namely that the Louvre is not
questioning the attribution.

